# Wife on disability



## Flyfisherman13 (Sep 23, 2013)

I'm considering a divorce from my wife of 22 years. She does not work and is on disability for mental issues. How will this play out in a divorce with alimony?


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

It will play out where you get to dump a ton of bull$hit from your shoulders. It isn’t worth being miserable all your life. My mom had mental issues..... it isn’t worth it. Dump and run.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

Only an attorney who knows your state laws can advise you on this.


----------



## 2&out (Apr 16, 2015)

Good possibility of alimony for life as they will say you are supporting her now - so, and, after 22 yrs, you will be told you will have to continue. But it's money well spent. 

There is no "for sure" until a judge decides. But be prepared for it.


----------

